# Playing during the night



## Bobcat25 (Jan 6, 2011)

Help from you experts is needed. We have an adorable 11 month old, Presley, who is so much fun. She is definitely a member of our family and most of the time is pretty well behaved -- well most of the time! She sleeps with us every night and has since she was 10 weeks old. She usually sleeps through the night and we don't hear a peep from her. This past week she has decided to wake me up around 2 or 3 AM to be let outside. She immediately goes out and after doing her business, she comes back in, stops to pick up a toy and hops back in bed -- but wants to play. Chew on a bone, play with a stuffed toy, whatever she finds on the way back inside. I try to be patient and figure she will go back to sleep, but it seems like she has figured out this is fun and has done the same routine for the past 3 nights. Any suggestions? Do I just ignore her wanting to go out? Let her out but take the toys or bones away? Let her out and leave her out so she won't want to go out during the night? I am confused and know you all can give me some good advice! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

My pup is only 3 1/2 months so I don't have all the answers, but was wondering what your exercise routine is. I don't want to presume anything but sounds like maybe the exercise has been diminished or maybe she needs some more. The odd time Mac doesn't get enough exercise, usually due to weather (big suck if it's raining) he's a little sh*t disturber during the night - (barking in his crate).

Otherwise I'd just either lock he rout of your room or give her a bully stick/deer antler to occupy her. Otherwise hoping for you it's just a phase.

Best of luck w/ it.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

what about if you try letting her out but taking the toys/bones away. Then when she comes back in you can try completely ignoring her and going back to sleep. If she tries to get you up again I would just completely ignore her so it doesn't become a game to get you up every night!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Crate her and go back to sleep. Ear plugs work well.


----------

